
Arc bugreport: URL matching error with “.../);” - i336_
See comment below.<p>I understand the mods see virtually all new posts regardless of vote count. If this has no replies within 18-24h I&#x27;ll look for other contact mechanisms.<p>This is an experiment in reporting HN-specific Arc bugs via HN itself. I once reported this via the Arc forum, but it went unnoticed (which was kind of easy since the testcase I posted didn&#x27;t work on the Arc version running there!).<p>If the mods would strongly prefer I email this type of thing in future, I can accept that.<p>Also, an aside: the &quot;...&quot; in the post title was initially removed (&quot;...&#x2F;);&quot; --&gt; &quot;&#x2F;);&quot;), I had to edit it back in. The &quot;...&quot; is definitely present on the submission page in my history. I&#x27;m very curious why this happened (I don&#x27;t suspect it&#x27;s a bug).
======
mtmail
You can email hn@ycombinator.com to contact the mods.

~~~
i336_
Thanks. I finally got around to it :)

------
i336_
Testcase:

[http://example.com/url/);](http://example.com/url/\);) <\--

[http://example.com/url/](http://example.com/url/) );

[http://example.com/veryveryveryveryveryveryveryloooooooooooo...](http://example.com/veryveryveryveryveryveryverylooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong/\);)
<\-- there is a ); at the end of this that has been eaten; it can be seen in
this comment's source

